# Java 6 Programme irgendwie lauffähig machen für Mac 10.5



## Convert.JavaToMac(Damn) (2. Apr 2008)

Hallo,
vorab möchte ich sagen, dass ich aus der C++-Ecke komme und mir nun Java anschaue, da es in manchen Gebieten 
(z.B. Plattformunabhängigkeit) den Std.-Bibliotheken von C++ um einiges voraus hat.  Nun da mich letzten Endes nur dieser Grund "wirklich" überzeugt hat, bin ich nun etwas von Apple enttäuscht. Wie ich nun gesehen hab, gibt es kein Java 6 für das neue Leopard 10.5 aufwärts... Also vorerst... Nun möchte ich euch fragen, ob es nicht möglich ist,

-> (A) ein Java 6 Programm iwie lauffähig für Mac zu machen, oder
-> (B) ob es möglich ist, in der IDE (meine ist zur Zeit Eclips)  einzustellen, dass das Programm Java 5 kompatibel
          kompiliert wird...

Wie gesagt, ich schau mir noch nicht sehr lange Java an (etwa 1 Woche), aber mir gefällt die Sprache recht gut, vorallem, weil sie so viel von C++ übernommen hat und mir die Umstellung fast keine Schwierigkeiten bereitet, wollte ich jetzt nicht an SO einem Problem hängen bleiben   ... Vlt habt ihr ja eine Lösung für dieses Problem...

Danke im Vorraus!

Gruß Chris


----------



## Wildcard (2. Apr 2008)

Ist kein Problem. In Eclipse als Compiler Compliance Level 1.5 oder kleiner angeben. Nur Klassen/Methoden aus Java 6 darfst du dann natürlich nicht verwenden.


----------



## Convert.JavaToMac(Damn) (2. Apr 2008)

PERFEKT! Danke, aber nur mal so aus Interresse.... welche Klassen sind denn in 6 im gegensatz zu 5 verfügbar?

Gruß Chris


----------



## Wildcard (2. Apr 2008)

Die Desktop Klasse zum Beispiel. Du solltest unbedingt die JRE Version in Eclipse verwenden, für die du auch kompilieren möchtest, sonst schleichen sich schnell Fehler ein.


----------



## Convert.JavaToMac(Damn) (2. Apr 2008)

Zählt dazu etwa auch JSwing ??? Oder sonstige Grafische Controls ?


----------



## Wildcard (2. Apr 2008)

Was soll denn JSwing sein? Und was hat die Frage mit meiner Antwort zu tun?  ???:L


----------



## Maeher (2. Apr 2008)

Swing gab es schon vor Java 6, dass hat aber mit der Desktop-Klasse nicht wirklich was zu tun.
Bei den meisten alltäglichen Sachen fallen die Unterschiede zwischen Java 5 und Java 6 meiner Ansicht nach nicht wirklich ins Gewicht.


----------



## tincup (3. Apr 2008)

Wenn du grafische Tools schreibst in denen Browserfenster geöffnet werden, wird die Desktop-Klasse aber sehr alltäglich  :wink:


----------



## thE_29 (3. Apr 2008)

So, da man die JRE6 Preview9 ja noch immer downloaden kann wenn man ne Apple Dev ID hat (warum ich die schon wieder habe, weiß ich zwar auch nicht :bae habe ich dir es mal auf rapidshare geladen!

http://rapidshare.com/files/104506727/javase6dp9.dmg

Einfach auf FREE klicken bisi warten und laden!


----------



## Convert.JavaToMac(Damn) (3. Apr 2008)

Vielen vielen dank!


----------



## zilti (3. Apr 2008)

Was ist denn die Desktop-Klasse? Gibts da was von Sun drüber?


----------



## Tobias (3. Apr 2008)

Guckste API: http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/awt/Desktop.html


----------

